# My foster available in NYC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My new foster, Nena arrived last night. She is a sweet 3 1/2 month old lab mix. My dog Lucy is loving the new pup. Jax, not so much. He can't deal with all the puppy antics. Here is Nena:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I would think she is more of a pit mix over a lab mix?
The brindle is beautiful. Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Her official listing is lab mix, per the vets in GA, however there is defintely pit in there. Her sister Carrie looks way more like a pit, Nena has too long a snout and a much smaller head. Pits have a wider head. Since there can be more than one father of the pups, its definitely in question. She actually howls when she barks, lending more toward the hounds. Whatever she is, she is a sweetheart, so in my mind, makes not one bit of difference.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nena's adorable-what a sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

Luisa

*Nena is absolutely adorable-what a cutie!!*

I love the pic of she and Jax-do you see the look in his eyes?
My Tonka, 1 year old will get up close to Smooch's face and she does the exact same thing! Smooch is almost 11 1/2 years old, so there is a substantial age difference. How old is Jax?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She has sweet eyes. That's a sweet pic of Lucy and Nena. Thank you for helping Nena out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Jax's Mom's new Foster, Nena!
PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. That expression is like WHOO Watch those kisses, until we know each other better. LOL Hopefully Jax and her will start to be better buddies as they get to know each other.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually that is Lucy in the pic with Nena. Lucy and her are really good friends already, but the constant licking of the face is too much for Lucy to bear (funny...she is getting a taste of her own medicine, Lucy is a LIC LICK LICKER). Now Jax, my 16 month old, you would think he is an old man already, steering clear from all that "puppy stuff" going on. Nena is still pretty much human shy, never saw a pup quite this shy around people. We will work on that though. She is strating to warm up alittle already.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is precious, thank you for fostering.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Aw-ww Lucy is a cutie!!
Do you have a picture of Jax? 16 months is young!!
Nena will get used to people at your house and Jax will get used to Nena!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh Jax is still a pup, but today has been acting like a grumpy old man! He is warming up to the idea though. I think he's just jealous that his sister has a new playmate. I really think he has NO CLUE how to play with a puppy. I'll download some new pics shortly.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Heres Jax, Lucy and Nena taking a short snooze together....along with a coupe of other really cute ones.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

Luisa

I love the pictures-keep them coming and Jax will warm up to Nena!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's very cute. I'm guessing she has webbed feet, which is probably why the Vet said she's a Lab mix. I saw a show on Animal Planet where a pup's webbed feet was the determining factor for being a Lab mix even though he didn't look very Lab like. He resembled your Foster pup.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I would guess based on her ears that she might have some Plott Hound in her. This one looks a lot like her, or she looks a lot like him.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images17/PlottHoundDuke12Months1.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/plotthound.htm&h=384&w=300&sz=38&tbnid=Etqp75fMA5QubM:&tbnh=254&tbnw=198&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dplott%2Bhound&zoom=1&usg=__6Sfs0zdLjbnpPy_hCRBXhOHvtho=&sa=X&ei=0Gt2TJ2nE4KClAfI2JzsCw&ved=0CC0Q9QEwAA

Here's a whole page of Plott Hound pictures:

http://www.google.com/images?q=plot...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1016&bih=566


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Fostermom...YES....she does look ALOT like the plothound! I think you hit the nail on the head. Hound was mentioned quite a few times when I talked to the foster agency. People see the brindle, and automatically assume pitbull. Although I do think she has some pitbull in her, I see the plothound now! Thanks!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Plott Hounds are the state dog of North Carolina. I better be able to recognize one. LOL. I love her ears. I love hound ears, they are so long and silky.

A little info on the breed. They have webbed toes.

*http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/plotthound.htm

*


----------

